
Using Clojure and clj-plaza to play with RDF data - puredanger
http://tech.puredanger.com/2010/06/24/using-clojure-and-clj-plaza-to-play-with-rdf-data/
======
mark_l_watson
Very good article by Alex Miller. I have not had time to play with clj-plaza,
but it just went on my short list.

------
BonoboBoner
Very informative blog post especially if you are new to Clojure like me.

